# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  For something completely different ... DIY Dimmable Kit

## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Vou ter de comprar uma calha de iluminação e encontrei uma possível solução que creio ainda não ter sido aqui discutida.

Alguém já ouvir falar dos kits da Aquastyle? 

Após leitura de vários forums não encontrei grandes críticas negativas (pelo contrário). Os LEDs não são CREE e para mim ia ser a primeira aventura no DIY.

Surgem várias questões tais como:

1- Que tipo de dissipador usar (heat sink)?
2- Que quantidade de LEDs comprar (creio que 360 W para o meu 140cm devem dar, ou seja o kit com 120 leds de 3W cada)?
3- Comprar cá o alumínio e fazer à medida?
4- Como tornar a calha DIY à prova de água (as minhas actuais LEDs têm silicone por todo o lado)?

Será que alguém tem paciência para ir descobrir algumas respostas? E ver o kit...

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Para ajudar um pouco deixo um exemplo de montagem e uma aplicação a algo que me parece um RedSeaMax como o meu.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Quais são as medidas exactas do teu aqua fora travamento, ou seja, area que realmente passa luz?

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Começava a perder a esperança de suscitar interesse da comunidade!  :Big Grin: 

Tenho uma coluna de água de aproximadamente 52 cm.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ok isso é a profundidade, mas diz tb as medidas do rectangulo interior. Se tiveres travamento françês, dá as medidas da parte de dentro do travamento. A ideia é ter noção do tamanho da area por onde interessa passar a luz.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

140cmx60cm

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas isto não é dos states?
Com alfândega deve sair caro...

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Hugo,

Creio que vem da china via Hong Kong. Mas é ainda pior, há que contar sempre com cerca de 30% do preço a mais. O que mesmo assim comparativamente com o que existe feito me parece ser muito em conta...

Outra hipótese é comprar directamente os LEDs. 

Vou tentar de qq modo... se der bronca compro 8 t5  :Big Grin: 

Se alguém quiser falar sobre as experiências que teve força...

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Éh páh, também o pior que vejo aí é mesmo o dissipador e isso arranja-se por cá!

O resto faz pouco volume pelo que pode ser que passe!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Tive a ver o kit, e como vem com lentes, acho que os 120 são mais que suficientes. No entanto, os dissipadores não estão incluídos, e se fosse a ti, comprava cá. Os portes para os dissipadores devem ser um balurdio, alem que, para 1m40, vale mais usares barras de 1m30.

Compras os famosos bis-95 que são vendidos ao metro e safas-te. Mas faz bem as contas aos led's, na sei se é barato comparado com os mais potentes cree.

Abraço

----------

